# CIMIC OP information?



## NSDreamer (15 Jul 2013)

Afternoon All,

 Anyways some of you know me, I'm a Class B reservist ATM, but I just got a call letting me know I"m up for an interview for a CIMIC OP position that I applied for.  I'm really stoked for the chance, from everything I've read there are amazing opportunities for development in this position and experience. 

 I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience with CIMIC or suggested reading to help me beef up before the interview. I'm going through stuff on GOOGLE and searching the DWAN tonight and tomorrow to prep up.

  Thanks for anything,
       Cheers, NSDreamer


----------

